# Router Table Choices



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello Everyone

It has been a while since I posted. Im looking for some input into a new router table. I am not considering building one myself with a plywood\hardboard top . . . I want to purchase one. Reason being is that my wife has severe allegeries to chemicals and glues and I avoid them in my woodworking because of the possible affects it may have on her health.

I did a quick search and seen reference to a Blog . . . SawdustDreams. I will take a peek when I post this.

I know that the Lee Valley Veritas system is top notch, but I have to build a cabinet . . . which is ok. Im considering #C

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=42932&cat=1,43885

I have also come across these tables. Different manufacturers, but primarily the same design. I have yet to find any reviews on these puppies and was wondering if they are as good as they look.

House of Tools http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=16262
House of Tools http://www.houseoftools.com/product.htm?pid=16260
Shop Fox http://00ed360.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1392
Grizzly http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0528
ENCO http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=240-7162&PMPXNO=4882184&PARTPG=INLMK3

Anyone have any comments?


----------



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

I am looking in to getting one myself..... I keep looking at the Jess-em tables and I like them alot but it seems that when you put it all together it is close to 600 plus and that is with out the router lift...( Do you really need one of these ?) I like that Grizzly table and it is not much more than I was planning on spending..The shop I work in does not have a router table as we just use a shaper anf hand routers ( Not sure why we don't but that is another post ) .. I like the Lee vally tops and I think I saw in Rockler they have stands for about 120 ish that look solid... They one thing I can not see is paying 2oo just for the stand.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

I have also heard Bosch makes a nice one. But that Grizzly realy kind of stands out.. Anyone out there own one????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zappa

Well because you don't want to make your router table I suggest the Oak-Park setup 

You can't go wrong with Oak-Park setup, if you watch the RWS shows you will see what I mean.... Bob and Rick will show you how to do it all, the simple way. 
Once you get the base and the top units you will be set,,,you can add on all the extra items they sale or make your own.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS--

Just a note *** I'm not a big fan of any router table that has legs that stick out pass the table top  it's just to easy to trip on them....safety 1st. 


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Zappa
> 
> Well becuase you don't want to make your router table I suggest the Oak-Park setup
> 
> ...


I second that one, it is about the most versatile table around. Easily will let you use some of the add ons jigs etc. that Oak park sells, fences etc. I bought a Benchdog table. I like it but if I had to do it all over again, I would have built my own Oak Park style table. In fact, i am going to make a mini one using a palm trim router.

Corey


----------



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

You know I have never seen the show, let me see if Ican find a show on line. As for the Oak Park tables I think it is almost double the amount that I have to spend as well as the place it will be kept will be in an small shed that is not insulated and temp. changes will affect the material over the years...... Z


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Zappa said:


> You know *I have never seen the show,* let me see if Ican find a show on line. As for the Oak Park tables I think it is almost double the amount that I have to spend as well as the place it will be kept will be in an small shed that is not insulated and temp. changes will affect the material over the years...... Z


Well Zappa,

If one of the following solutions do not suit you, I think you're between a rock and a hard place...


*Knock Down router table:* *This will work for you.*
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=28007

*Oak Park Kit: * *On Sale* for *$153* !!
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--&product=620


You can see a Router Workshop show on www.TheWoodworkingChannel.com
or you can...
Use the Windows Media Player.
1. run the program.
2. click on "file"
3. Click on "open url"
4. enter "http://viewers.multicastmedia.com/viewer/BuildASX_7.asp?streamid=3000568" for the url (without the quotes).
5. They are on several times a day...
... check the Schedule to find out for sure...
http://thewoodworkingchannel.com/schedule.aspx?networkshortname=WOOD&timezoneoffset=-8

If you can't watch it, let us know... You should be able to watch it.
It will help you alot.

Good Luck...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zappa

"shed that is not insulated and temp,changes will affect the material over the years"

THINK RUST !, anything that is made of cast or steel will rust....

One more that I would suggest is the copy cat of the Norm's router table, the guy that makes and sells the table is a member of the forum but for the life of me I can't recall his name (members name) somethng like woodline1001 ?,if I recall it's about 275.oo bucks.
But you can see what the router table looks like at the NYWS pages.
see below ▼
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0301
http://www.newyankee.com/video.cgi?0301
With a big set of wheels on it or on a sub.base, you can roll it out and in of your storage shed.

-----------------
FOUND IT

angus
http://www.rt1000.com/

--------------

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have built my own tables in the past and in my blog Sawdust Dreams I still suggest people build a router table as their first project. I understand there are many reasons why people choose to purchase a table over building one. Having compared all the tables on the market I feel safe in saying none are higher in quality than the Oak Park table. I purchased one of these tables and was impressed with the attention to detail in how it was designed. This table will do all the jobs the others will do at substantially less cost. The pre-drilled holes for the various systems and jigs make set up a breeze. Bob and Ricks "Simple is better" methods make perfect sense to me. There is onboard storage for bits and guide bushings, the table can be taken apart in seconds to store or transport. It goes together the same way. I feel it is the best value for the money of all the tables I have seen. The RT1000 is a very nice piece of furniture. It performs well as seen on the NYW. I prefer to spend my router table money on jigs or attachments as opposed to a finished cabinet. If you have specific questions about any of the tables mentioned you are welcome to PM me or post them here.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

Well with some many people jumping in for the Oak Park tables... I will keep it in mind... 

Took a look at the RT-1000 looks nice and in the price range..

I think What I like about the Grizzly is the sliding front which is just like the shaper I use at work. I do remember seeing a table top that was weather proof but I Can not remember where I saw it. Well with all this new info from everyone here I hope to have something inmy shed soon and will happily share photos... Z


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Zappa said:


> Well with some many people jumping in for the Oak Park tables... I will keep it in mind... Z


*The Build Your Own Table Kit Includes: *

A. Table Top - 16" x 30" x 3/4" baltic birch plywood *laminated on both sides with precut recess for base plate as well as mounting holes for the spacer fences. *

B. 11" x 11" x 1/4" *Phenolic Base Plate - pre-drilled to fit your router* (please indicate the make and model to ensure the correct mount plate is provided). A safety guide pin is included. This is used with router bits with a pilot bearing when a table fence is not being used. 

C. *Brass Insert & Ring Nut *- the insert reduces the center of the base plate opening from 1 1/2" down to 3/4". The ring nut locks the insert or guides (available separately) into place in the base plate. 

D. Table Fence - *19" polyethylene fence with lexan safety guard. Chamfered edges to prevent chip build up. *

E. *Brass Measuring Bars - bar sizes are 1/8", 3/16", 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" in a convenient holder with sizes indicated. *Use them separately or stack them for the desired measurement. Solid brass so they will not damage your cutter if they come in contact with it. 

F. *Table Bench Plan- *cut procedure and pictorial assembly provided to build a router table and base cabinet. The finished diamensions are 16" x 30" x 40" when assembled with the base cabinet. 

Check Here For Base Plate Mounting Information. 

=================
If you purchased each item, you would be paying a lot more than $153.

How much do you want to pay for a router table?

What is your limit?

I don't make a penny for recommending Oak Park.. but ...


----------



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Zuki I did not intend to steal yout post but as always a wealth of info for us begining ...Z


----------



## workinwood (Oct 29, 2006)

*Material to use for router table*

 I really want to build my own router table but I am not sure what material to use for the top. My thinking is melamine or MDF one thing to consider is my shop is our double car garage well insulated not heated though and I live in the pacific Northwest two hours southwest of Seattle, WA.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Most use a plastic laminate on top of plywood or mdf. A light color is better to work on in my opinion. Shouldn't make any difference whether your shop is heated or not though. 

corey


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

Bob, I presume Baltic birch plywood is used for the Oak Park knockdown table, but what thickness is used for the table support/cabinet and how many pins hold the top to the cabinet???


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The top is 3/4 inch laminated baltic birch and the sides are 1/2 inch baltic birch. Looks like 2 on the back and one on each divider in the front but if you go to the following link where they assemble the table you can pretty much see it:
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--

Corey


----------

